# Dubia Roaches - any good for leopard geckos?



## adelowe (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Just saw a bit of info on these premier roaches, are they any good for Leo's?

Any thoughts appreciated ..


Adrian


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

most of my leo's from babies up to adults (barring two ) love them :2thumb:
from what I've found so far they're meatier then crix, don't smell, are easily gutloaded, breed easily ....... just a case of getting used to having roaches in the house lol


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine have just scoffed an entire box of medium/large cockroaches, never tried them before but as they had gone off crickets and locusts I thought I would give them a try! Gonna order some others but not really sure what size to get.


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Are you suggesting we keep cockroaches in OUR bedroom? :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Mine have just scoffed an entire box of medium/large cockroaches, never tried them before but as they had gone off crickets and locusts I thought I would give them a try! Gonna order some others but not really sure what size to get.


 I started off buying them to see how the leo's took to them but now breed my own ..... I use the small one's from l--l to l---l for young leo's; for juvvies and sub-adults mediums l----l to l------l with anything larger for the adults and any really large adult roaches could be used to start your own breeding colony


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

lucy1978 said:


> Are you suggesting we keep cockroaches in OUR bedroom? :gasp::gasp::gasp:


lmao cleaner then crix and don't smell either ......... soon get used to the little scrabbling noises they make : victory:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> I started off buying them to see how the leo's took to them but now breed my own ..... I use the small one's from l--l to l---l for young leo's; for juvvies and sub-adults mediums l----l to l------l with anything larger for the adults and any really large adult roaches could be used to start your own breeding colony


Do they take long to breed?


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

I recently tried my baby leo on them and my adult, they both love them.

THey are meatier, cleaner and less-stinky comparing to crix!


----------



## Terence Fisher (Jul 3, 2009)

o wow , do anyone know where u can get these roaches and how can i breed them ?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Do they take long to breed?


not really no .... my first ones I got a couple of months ago have been breeding like mad lately and I topped the colony up with any excess biggies after buying tubs and I now have plenty of sizes ranging from small upwards .... not yet at the stage of using them every day for the leo's but the babies now get 4 each twice a week with the adults getting 2 mediums once a week as treats ........ there's a good guide for roaches here -> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html#post3115526


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmmm interesting lol


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

I've just found this place.....good care sheet and breeding info too.

Welcome to The Roach Shop


----------



## adelowe (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats amazing input, and quickly too!

Mixed 25 to be ordered and if Jess is happy we'll set up a small colony.

Thanks all

Adrian


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

lucy1978 said:


> I've just found this place.....good care sheet and breeding info too.
> 
> Welcome to The Roach Shop


thats where i get mine from!

Click Here (THE ROACH SHOP UK)

you can buy tubs in 25's, 50's, and 100's. You can buy adults, and colonys.

Reasonable prices, free delivery all over the UK.


----------



## adelowe (Jun 3, 2009)

Arrived today, will be trying tonight, we'll keep you posted!


A ..


----------



## adelowe (Jun 3, 2009)

And now we have a dubai colony that supports 3 leo's nicely.

£50. seemed liek alot to shell out in the first place, but well worth it, leo's are loving them and fingers crossed, looks lke the dubais are reproducing quickly enough to keep up with the demand.

Thanks everybody for the support.

A ..


----------

